# Necron Monolith Help? Please?



## jfoodmaster (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey guys,
I'm getting towards the end of building my initial Necron army list. The only thing I have left is a monolith to build/paint and I feel like I need some help.

What is the best method of assembling and painting? Should I build the whole thing and then prime/paint? Should I just do the base and 2 sides with the middle part and then prime everything before assembling?

Next question: What's the best way to get the effect that the Monoliths have in the codex? I really like the black with the green highlights. I experimented a bit this morning and it came out looking crappy. 

So, I ask these questions to you folks! I've got some time set aside this afternoon to build and paint. Oh, and just for the info, I'm doing a pretty standard Necron color scheme (boltgun and snot green)

Thanks!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

A question for you. Are you priming the monolith black? If you are then I would recommend using a white primer on the area you intend to paint green. This will give a nice base so the colour has more bang and stands out more.

I would assemble as much as possible prior to painting. Unfortunatly I am no expert on the monlith so can advise on this when it comes to the clear plastics.


----------



## jfoodmaster (Jan 9, 2009)

I already primed all the pieces black. I'm thinking of maybe drybrushing boltgun over the whole thing so it looks a LITTLE bit metallic and highlighting the edges with green...


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

The problem with painting a Monolith is the green rods need to be placed inside the gauss flux arc prior to assembly. This makes painting after assembly more difficult since it's very easy to paint (or prime, wash, etc.) those green rods. 

I've found it is easier to just paint before you assemble. This also gives you the opportunity to paint the inside of some of the pieces at the top. You can see the inside, but it is pretty tough to paint them once they are glued down.

If you have already assembled, then you can use some painter's tape (or putty) and cover the green rods so they don't get damaged.

As to techniques, you will want to use a airbrush to paint the main panels. I've done 2 now and I have to really work to get the brush marks out. 

Hope that helps. I look forward to seeing pics once you're done


----------

